# Flash your stash!!!!



## saraendepity

OK so i'm a little bored and need to be distracted away from fill your pants as i'm gonna get into serious trouble from Rob if i buy any more !! lol - the size of my stash just hit me about 5 mins ago!! so ladies i wanna see your stash !!!!

that includes wet bags wipes etc etc......will post mine when my little lady stops screaming blue murder in my ear!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

I have shared my pics before...I have since sold a few though. This also doesn't include the cloth trainers I bought, I can get pics of those later though. 

Here is everything minus atleast 1 goodmama, a few prefolds and I think 1-2 pockets. (they were dirty at the time of the pic) It also doesn't include my fleece which I think I have a pic of somewhere else I'd just need to find it..or take another
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202009/DSC07647.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

WOW .. yeah i think i remember a thread now actually .... ah well !!! fantastic stash MO3 :hugs:

sara

xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

ok so its not as much as i thought it was....must go cloth shopping!!!!lol


Missing 2 small Smart Nappy outers and her BG AIO Organic :thumbup:
sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

OOOHHH look at the stashes! Sara- I love that you can see daisys little leggies in the pic! I like your wet bags...where were they from?? And I spotted your WN wipes too!!


----------



## Plumfairy

OOOOOH nice girls! I'll try and do one tomorrow :D x


----------



## saraendepity

my wet bags are both BB's i bought one from cyberstrawberry.com - was v cheap but took aaaaaaages to come and the cow one is from fill your pants!!! cant wait to see more stash piccies girlies!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Your stashes are bigger than mine - I will do one tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

mine is rapidly growing !!! i keep forgetting what i have ordered!!!:blush: i get nice surprises when the postie visits tho!!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

I have about 70 in my stash...not including my trainers...I have 8-10 of those? I can't remember now lol. 

Your stuff is so cute Sara!!


----------



## dippy dee

Lovely stash sara, i will post some pics later as i have some drying x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I have more nappies than I thought, I counted 42 nappies and 15 wraps! :dohh:

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/nappies025.jpg
https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/nappies026.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

I am missing 2 white wet bags, 2 BG AIOs and a Yellow Pop In (in the wash).


----------



## Plumfairy

Wow you girls have ALOT of nappies... 

Heres my very modest little stash... A few missing as in the wash and a few in the post too...

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11755.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11758.jpg

Had to add these too as I love love love seeing them all on the line :D
https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11664.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11671.jpg


----------



## ThatGirl

ill share mine in a bit yay x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oh Maya...that is such a gorgeous pic of your stash on the line!! My very modest stash will be posted in 2 secs xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Babyshambelle said:


> Oh Maya...that is such a gorgeous pic of your stash on the line!! My very modest stash will be posted in 2 secs xxx

Is'nt it cool! I'd love to get it enlarged onto a big canvas and have it up on the wall. Oh would think I've lost the plot though.. :dohh: xxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Ok...here is my stash! It looks small...but there are 10 smart nappies there! All take note of my gorgeous BBs to the left of the pic!



This is just nappies....didn't have time to get everything else out! Missing is 2 more pink ebay cheapies, 2 smart nappy wraps and 3 inserts for them :thumbup:


----------



## Plumfairy

Gorgeous stash!! :D Did you get the black and white wrap (on the right) off ebay? xxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Yeah...did I bid against you??? I wasn't that impressed with it anyway, and it's no use to me any more though since I only use pockets and smart nappies! I'm sending it over to the lady who had my bamboozles as a freebie...she should get some use out of it! Speaking of wraps....does anyone want to make me an offer for that purple spotty tots bots flexiwrap...just used twice!


----------



## Plumfairy

Yes I think I placed a bid on it lol! :D Small world ey haha!! I pretty much just use pockets now too. Theyre far more convenient! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## princessellie

:happydance:

i seen two of my nappies!!!!

:wohoo: hehe im so excited!!!

x


----------



## Plumfairy

princessellie said:


> :happydance:
> 
> i seen two of my nappies!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: hehe im so excited!!!
> 
> x

Your nappies are famous lol! Cant wait til mine arrives now! :happydance: x


----------



## princessellie

sent it this afternoon :D

x


----------



## Plumfairy

princessellie said:


> sent it this afternoon :D
> 
> x

Yippeee! :D Will take a pic with Layla in it when it comes to show ya! :flower: xxx


----------



## saraendepity

Plumfairy said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> i seen two of my nappies!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: hehe im so excited!!!
> 
> x
> 
> Your nappies are famous lol! Cant wait til mine arrives now! :happydance: xClick to expand...

you'll love it when it arrives!!! its fab!!! just ordered another !!!!:happydance::happydance:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## princessellie

:happydance:

x


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooo i can't wait for mine to arrive he is going to look so cute in it x


----------



## princessellie

sent urs this afternoon as well hun

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok now i want a princess ellie nappy:winkwink:


----------



## ryder

well my stash is no where near as impressive as some on this thread... but... here it is! Some are in the wash too and most of my soaker pads. 

https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/IMG_3308.jpg


----------



## princessellie

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Ok now i want a princess ellie nappy:winkwink:

i'll do you as many princess ellie nappies as u want haha, eeh i should brand them lmao

x


----------



## saraendepity

thought i would revive this thread as i got a new piccie of my stash :blush: i need more stash piccies!!!!!!!!!!







sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Love all the girly colors!~!!!!


----------



## princessellie

:shock:

you have farrr too much

:rofl:

x


----------



## saraendepity

:blush: i have more on the way!!!!


----------



## princessellie

lol

x


----------



## Plumfairy

very impressive stash! :D xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I will take a pic of my updated stash today - bit more boring than yours though!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahaha...give or take a snowman wrap from ellie and on Owl WN from Jacqui mine is still the same! I am so proud of my 'checkout now' finger for not clicking when I'm saving for santa!!!


----------



## saraendepity

my proceed to checkout finger has a mind of its own :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: everyones stash is awesome... so much variation!

makes me want to get all kind of different nappies again :winkwink:
i posted mine before but thought id throw it in this thread as well..

There is a Gro baby in blackberry missing from the pic that i recently required :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00076.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## kirsten1985

My stash has dramatically shrunk! I sold looooads of nappies and bought just pop ins for night time and BG AIOs for daytime. There are a couple missing from the pic but you get the jist! Oh and I haven't included wet bags/bins/terries.

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01926.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh my god, just worked out those in the pic cost more than £230 altogether and they look like there are hardly any there! Ridiculous! :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i dread to think what mine cost me :blush: love everyones stashes :)


----------



## Lunaty

i think i have a calculation somewhere on what i have spend on nappies already which is about $339,- (NZ) and i am not even sure if this will last me 2 days!!!! 

so much for saving money up front , it's a good thing i started a while before bubs is here.. :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I wish I had!


----------



## princessellie

ive spent hardly anything :smug:

x


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> ive spent hardly anything :smug:
> 
> x



:thumbup:


----------



## bjl1981

my stash is pretty boring compared to all yours, but I will take a pic later and post :)


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> ive spent hardly anything :smug:
> 
> x

In reality, if I work it out, niether have I!

My dad's present to us when we had Freya was a Little Lamb kit, costing £280 (considering we don't see him and he doesn't get us present usually I thought this was a fair deal!). So that cost us nothing.

I have since sold all of those and bought the ones I have got now. So I don't think I have spent much of my own money on them!! Prob just a little bit as some of the nappies were used, some were not. :D

My dad has no idea that I have sold all the nappies I persuaded him to buy, and he lives abroad so will never know! :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haha good plan kirsten!!!

x


----------



## Love Bunny

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/nappiessss.jpg

I let my friends and family pick different nappies they liked for baby as a present :)

They aren't all there yet but this is what we have so far :) - still got 2 itti bitti's, 4 blueberries, 4 bumgenius and 3 weenotions to arrive then we'll be nearly complete!

Still need to get a few more inserts but other than that we're done and ready for baba =D

x​


----------



## Lunaty

that is a very handsome stash you have there!!! i must say i am also happy to have started getting nice diapers whilst i was pregnant, now it's even better as i get to try them on :D :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Awwwww they are SOOOO cool i need to get mine up but im kinda worried there wont look like that many and i'll want to shop more as i think then i'm letting Tabs down :rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

I need to take a picture of my trainers stash...we don't use our diapers anymore :(


----------



## Blob

Awww i think i'm going to be sad when that day comes :( 
Tabs keeps taking her nappies off just now, its really annoying :lol:


----------



## mommyof3co

Ugh Hayden did that all the time...drove me nuts! I have a picture...a lovely one haha....where he woke up from his nap on our bed and was quiet, well I heard him playing and I went in and he had taken his diaper off and had pooped and it was ALL over our white down comforter and sheets :| I miss cloth diapering...I need another baby lol


----------



## saraendepity

mommyof3co said:


> Ugh Hayden did that all the time...drove me nuts! I have a picture...a lovely one haha....where he woke up from his nap on our bed and was quiet, well I heard him playing and I went in and he had taken his diaper off and had pooped and it was ALL over our white down comforter and sheets :| I miss cloth diapering...I need another baby lol

OMG - sorry but :haha::haha::haha: did you get the stains out???


----------



## ryder

lol Jasmine takes her diapers off now too, im trying to increase my stash of cloth diapers with poppers instead. A friend is selling me all her fuzzibunz and Kangas because her daughter never grew into them. Im excited, I love deals and I am going to need WAY more diapers soon!

I love everyones stash pics :D


----------



## mommyof3co

saraendepity said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Hayden did that all the time...drove me nuts! I have a picture...a lovely one haha....where he woke up from his nap on our bed and was quiet, well I heard him playing and I went in and he had taken his diaper off and had pooped and it was ALL over our white down comforter and sheets :| I miss cloth diapering...I need another baby lol
> 
> OMG - sorry but :haha::haha::haha: did you get the stains out???Click to expand...

Haha yeah it wasn't funny then...it's funny now. But no we ended up buying a new comforter lol, it came out of the sheets but the comforter was a king size and so when you wash it it would fold up in spots to fit so we could never get it fully clean even washing it by hand :( It's ok though, it was about time for a new one anyways


----------



## Blob

Ooooh eeek we've had quite a few accidents...recently she took it off and pooped all over her seat :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

I have around 55 nappies now :blush: most of my stash is white as my mum and OH bought and OH wants to keep them for our next!

I do have a lovely clementine BG V3, some coloured itti bitti's, some swaddlebees, wee notions, a mammy made on the way and a lovely blueberry for when I want Caitlyn to flash her fluffy bum tehe! 

I'm investing in more which OH is not pleased with but I am :rofl: will take a picture of my boring stash with the splash of colour tomorrow :)


----------



## OmiOmen

We have the ones from the first photo all ready but are waiting on the second photo to be delivered. We bought them all pre-loved for £164.99 (inc. delivery). :thumbup:

View attachment 67041
View attachment 67042


----------



## saraendepity

OmiOmen said:


> We have the ones from the first photo all ready but are waiting on the second photo to be delivered. We bought them all pre-loved for £164.99 (inc. delivery). :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 67041
> View attachment 67042

WOW thats great!!! love them :thumbup:


----------

